# Madvac or Green Machines



## tman3007 (Jul 15, 2007)

Anybody have any feedback on a Madvac or Green Machine? I'm using it for one 3 acre lot with lots of curbs and gutters, we will be sweeping the lot every night. Thanks, any help would be appreciated.

Todd
Blue Spruce Landscaping Inc.


----------

